# Reverse Engineering



## b1zarRe (10. Jul 2011)

Hi,

Ich soll von einem selbst geschriebenen Programm(Verschlüsselugnsprogramm von Textnachrichten mit Encode und Decode Funktion) ein Reverse Engineering durchführen.

Selbst nach dem Lesen von Wiki, dem Skript und suche bei Google habe ich nicht 100 Prozent verstanden wie man genau vorzugehen hat?

Ist es richtig, dass man von einem fertigen Programm(meist halt ohne Quelltext), die Details herausschreibt und aufschreibt, wie diese wohl umgesetzt werden. Und dies dann eventuell noch in PseudoCode? Oder habe ich das ganz falsch verstanden?

Andere Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Netbeans ein UML Diagramm zu erstellen(meiens Wissens ist diese Möglichkeit früher möglich gewesen) und daraus den Quellcode zu automatisieren? Also, dass man halt ein UML modelliert und der Quellcode "von alleine" gemacht wird? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## mjdv (10. Jul 2011)

Naja, eigentlich musst du nur rausbekommen wie die Verschlüsselung funktioniert. Dh., dass du einfach mal ein paar Sachen verschlüsselst und schaust wie die verschlüsselte Text aussieht.


----------



## b1zarRe (10. Jul 2011)

Also gibt es da keine "genormte" Behandlung/Durchführung von Reverse Engineering? Es ist also nicht zwanghaft, dass in einer bestimmten Art von Modell oÄ zu repräsentieren, sondern nur zu versuchen, aus dem fertigen Programm zu erläutern, wie etwas geamcht wurde?


----------



## pro2 (10. Jul 2011)

@UML


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Support von UML Modellierung wurde mit der Version 6.8 vorübergehend eingestellt. Aktuell ist ein neues UML-Tool unter dem Codenamen Eidos in Entwicklung.


----------



## mjdv (11. Jul 2011)

Nein wäre mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt, einfach mal rumprobieren.


----------

